# Клеймо на планках



## askurpela (1 Апр 2015)

Появился в продаже "Юпитер", на нем голоса с клеймом "БФМ" и номером 171.
Что это может значить и какой возраст этих голосов?

Фото:


----------



## Jupiter (5 Апр 2015)

Это может быть всё что (кто) угодно: от инициалов мастера(скорее всего  из Тулы) до аббревиатуры цеха,фабрики. 
На Юпитере  номера аккордов  от 100 до 199 принадлежали Васильеву,Это или "левый" аккорд, или же надомника,который получив сталь на голоса, дюраль на планки (или же готовые планки) от Московской фабрики ,на дому, за 3-4 месяца делал аккорд и сдавал его потом опять на фабрику,получив гонорар. Это в практике было и есть всегда.
Второй вариант: например ,у мастера Киселёва несколько клейм, тот же Гаврилин работая на фабрике(до 92 года) просто имел надпись(как до сих пор имеет Гусев). А уж потом начал ставить Корону Российской Империи и надпись полукругом прописью как у Арапова. Кстати, тот же Гаврилин и Клеймёнов имели аккорды (без подписи) под номерами 1-99. 
До сих пор можно и не знать,что в инструменте аккорд Васильева или Гаврилина: много аккордов без имени,только под номерами.Особенно,когда мастера были помоложе и когда "сомневались" в узнаваемости, то есть, бывали случаи нестандартного материала( сталь на голоса приходила не той толщины, дюраль на планки меньшей плотности,резонаторы не от самих мастеров а от их учеников(в отпуске,а баян срочно надо) и другое. Поэтому,во избежания "не того качества звучания" ставились только цифры. До сих пор некоторые мастера только на цифрах.(например,Наумов: великолепный мастер,голоса практически не ломающиеся, регистр фагот+кларнет абсолютно похож на звук бандонеона.) Вот он от 800 и до 899 проставляется...  Кузнецов,Иванов и многие другие - когда как.  Чернов- от 200 до 299,если без надписи и старый аккорд, Арапов 300-399, Гусев 400-499 и т.д. Но повторюсь: если стоит только номер,то что то мастера не устроило(не обязательно аккорд- может корпус,резонаторы, мастер механики...).
Поэтому "... "БФМ" и номером 171..." ничего не значит... Это может быть "левый" аккорд Васильева с его припиской "БаянФуфлоМлин   или же "Баянная Фабрика Мелодия", была у нас такая...да всё что угодно может это означать.Может и инициалы мастера.хотя мне в голову не может ничего придти и  вспомниться


----------

